# Solved: Sony cyber-shot 3.2 won't install/cannot upload photos



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Have tried everything I can think of and am now going in circles.
I've trouble-shot everything in the manual, but am getting frustrated and confused.
This computer now _sees_ the camera (finally) but I get this error message.
Here is a screen shot of the error and one of my device manager, so maybe the pictures will speak for me. On the camera screen it shows USB mode Normal (all white) and full battery. Sorry for the quality of the camera one; I clicked when I should have clacked.  Oh, and this computer is an XP SP2 (the rest of the specs in profile are the same)
Please help? Thank you in advance.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Steve tested a dozen different models of Sony Cyber-Shot DSC 3.2 Mb cameras. A model would let us check Sony to see if they have anything to say about your camera and XP. Maybe they have a patch.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Steve?  Here's the camera specs: Sony cyber shot 3.2 smart zoom DSC-P52

On the computer that is XP SP1, I just plugged it in, turned on the camera, and it worked, this computer is the same set up (I believe) but is XP SP2, if that makes a difference.
When I turn the camera on, the camera screen as stated above states it's in USB normal mode, full battery but the screen never changes to the next step.  It starts out with the red dots, then quickly change to white, then nothing, just the same screen. The instructions say to wait a while, but I do until the batteries drain, then replace with fresh ones. How long a while should I wait? It's very frustrating and I know it must be something (obvious) I'm missing.  

Thank you, slipe, for your reply and I'll check back after work tonight.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I'm like you. Everything I have plugged into XP just works without anything else being necessary. I don't quite understand why Sony has this utility for connecting USB to XP but you might give it a try:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=DSCP52&upd_id=1452&os_id=7

Steve's Digicams BTW.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

That's one of the 1st things I tried, when I was Googling for solutions at the Sony site and before posting here, but thank you, slipe.  

It downloads OK then I double-click it (camera unplugged at the time) then plug camera in and ...*nothing*  

I wonder if I am plugging it into the wrong "thingie" plug in th back of the computer? 

I'll play with it a bit after work and post back here. Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Has this ever worked

Have you got any usb ports on the front Sista

try clicking on the usb in dfvice manager and updatiung the driver

have a look here as well
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/takeit/transfer.mspx


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Nope, just the back. I'd post a pic of it if I could.   

(see 2nd attachment for available ports ~ or at least I think that's what it's telling me )

I'll fiddle around after work, for which I am now incredibly late for.  

Laterz and thanks for popping in. :up:


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I will see what i can find out


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

If the thingy is built into the computer and the plug fits OK then you have the right place.

If you have another USB device that is working you might try unplugging it and using a thingy you know works.

I&#8217;ve never had it work when the automatic install didn&#8217;t work, but you could try Control Panel > Add Hardware. It will take you through a wizard that will probably dead end somewhere, but since you aren&#8217;t getting anything at all when you plug it in you will know whether it is still seeing something when it searches.

Have you run the computer through Windows Update? It probably won&#8217;t help but you never know. And it isn&#8217;t a waste of time as you are probably missing a lot of security updates if you haven&#8217;t connected with them recently. In Internet Explorer > Help > Online Support. I just looked at Belarc Advisor which lists my &#8220;Microsoft Hotfixes&#8221;. I can tell exactly when I got the computer because there are probably 40 updates I loaded the first day on a new computer &#8211; first thing I do once I get it running. Most are security but there are some that fix little glitches &#8211; maybe like not seeing a P52.

I have one concern about what you have said. You say that now the computer does nothing when you plug the camera in. It should give you the new hardware dialog every time. Did the new behavior start when you installed the Sony USB driver? It seems odd to have a USB driver for XP.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

slipe said:


> I have one concern about what you have said. You say that now the computer does nothing when you plug the camera in. It should give you the new hardware dialog every time. Did the new behavior start when you installed the Sony USB driver? It seems odd to have a USB driver for XP.


Nothing comes up, so I went go add hardware (and yes to all of your previous quote) and here's my screen shot answers (see attached).
Please ignore the messy desktop.  
Also, that Sony USB thingie I downloaded (att #4) ... I wonder if it should be saved/opened whatever in another area of the comp and not just willynilly anywhere  ... Gahhh  I'm stuck. 

I have to be away for a couple of days, but will return and check for (any) replies. Thanks, slipe and Sista.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

So you followed the instructions on the Sony page to open the downloaded file and run Setup.exe? And it put the driver on the desktop? Odd behavior even for Sony.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hiya sexy

Just a heads up here but I don't see any reference to USB2 in your device manager and I believe that camera is USB2 compliant.....that may be your problem, whilst I think USB is backwards compatible I don't think a USB2 device will work properly if your MOBO only supports USB1, perhaps a BIOS upgrade?...I could be wrong...of course ....................have you thought of just getting a cheap card reader for the memory stick in the camera?

Bob.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

bonzobob999 said:


> Hiya sexy
> 
> Just a heads up here but I don't see any reference to USB2 in your device manager and I believe that camera is USB2 compliant.....that may be your problem, whilst I think USB is backwards compatible I don't think a USB2 device will work properly if your MOBO only supports USB1, perhaps a BIOS upgrade?...I could be wrong...of course ....................have you thought of just getting a cheap card reader for the memory stick in the camera?
> 
> Bob.


Does your device manager show USB2? Everything in my computer is USB is 2.0 high speed compliant and includes the main bus, a card reader and two PCI expansion boards. None of it says anything about USB2.

The P52 is USB2 but I havent heard anything about problems with backward compliance.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

slipe said:


> Does your device manager show USB2?


Yup! It says USB2 Enhanced host Controller............I guess theres a first time for everything.......like I said I could be wrong buts its worth checking out..no?


----------



## smg1954 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a Cybershot & I just use a card reader it is the best option. :up:


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

slipe said:


> So you followed the instructions on the Sony page to open the downloaded file and run Setup.exe? And it put the driver on the desktop? Odd behavior even for Sony.


Yes .... to the letter, 3 times, and deleted the old ones and started over fresh, Same old ... :down: 



bonzobob999 said:


> Hiya sexy
> 
> Just a heads up here but I don't see any reference to USB2 in your device manager and I believe that camera is USB2 compliant.....that may be your problem, whilst I think USB is backwards compatible I don't think a USB2 device will work properly if your MOBO only supports USB1, perhaps a BIOS upgrade?...I could be wrong...of course ....................have you thought of just getting a cheap card reader for the memory stick in the camera?
> 
> Bob.


Hiya, Hot Stuff 

I _have_ thought about the reader and will probably end up getting one, but I want the darn thing to work like it's supposed to (and how I am comfortable with ... old dogs and new tricks > blah  ). I *sort of understand* what you and slipe are talking about, but not really. You lost me at MOBO.  I'm guessing it means mother board and BIOS, I've heard of but don't know where to look for them. Anyhoo...

I started all over with a clean slate. I downloaded the USBRVN.exe exactly following the instructions on the Sony site from slipe's link. It downloaded to the desktop. Perhaps somewhere in the computer, these types of downloads should go somewhere else? I dunno, but it automatically went to the desktop. I d-clicked it to begin installation, then opened the Sony file (see attachment #4) that appeared on the desktop and d-clicked the set up file and at Welcome to Install Wizard carried on as instructed. It finished, claiming to be complete and restarted the computer. I then plugged in the camera to the computer and turned the camera on: same screen (camera screen) that says the camera sees the computer, but the computer is ignoring the camera ... or something to that effect.  
With the camera still on and plugged in, I went to My Computer and r-clicked it > properties > hardware > device manager> USB controller and FINALLY saw the Sony DSC with a yellow sign on it. I clicked it and followed the instructions to reinstall the driver and tried it with both options for reinstalling the driver and both came up with the same sad result. See attachments 1 through 3.

"Something" is telling me that the USERVEN.exe file should NOT be downloading to the desktop, but somewhere else, and I am lost.
I downloaded Belarc advisor and have a saved page, and can post it, or do a screen shot and edit it, but want to know if it's safe to do so as I think I remember someone way back when telling me that there was sensitive info in there that should not be posted in the forum. Maybe I'm mis-remembering?  It's been a while ...

Thanks for your interest, Bob and again thanks for your's slipe. 

Oh and thank you for your input, smg1954.  Welcome to TSG. 
The money to pay for one is not available to me at this time, but it may turn out that I am forced to buy one, against my will and at the mercy of this stoopid computer. 

*It's not the user she repeats to herself over and over*


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

When you download you can send the file wherever you want. It works fine from the desktop and most people can find it there.

When you install the driver from Device Manager or from the New Hardware wizard you have to use the advanced button In Device Manager or select to navigate to a location in the wizard. Navigate to your desktop, the Sony folder and then to the driver inside the folder. You can't just select the folder usually.

I would navigate to the first "Detail" file. If that isn't it try the second. The other file extensions don't seem to be drivers. I haven't the slightest idea what the .EV_File is, but it doesn't look like a driver. You might as well try that. The driver might not be in driver form in the Detail files and has to be compiled by the instructions in the Setup files. In that case the only way to install from that folder would be through the Setup.exe, which you have tried and which does not work for you.

I have no idea why it isn't working. The MOBO and BIOS suggestion was from someone else. It has been a while since I did a BIOS update to my MOBO. All I remember about it is that if you screwed up or lost power you had a heap of trouble. With the yellow exclamation mark next to the camera and an indication that it has no driver I don't think you have even gotten to a point where backward compatibility could be an issue. *bonzobob999* didn't have that information when he posted.

You didn't respond to my suggestion to make sure you have all the updates for your OS. It sounds to me like the problem is with the computer.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

slipe said:


> I have no idea why it isn't working. The MOBO and BIOS suggestion was from someone else. It has been a while since I did a BIOS update to my MOBO. All I remember about it is that if you screwed up or lost power you had a heap of trouble. With the yellow exclamation mark next to the camera and an indication that it has no driver I don't think you have even gotten to a point where backward compatibility could be an issue. *bonzobob999* didn't have that information when he posted.


Yes, all I _know_ about BIOS is time and time again, reading that it's for the pros, and mistakes are often permanent.  


> You didn't respond to my suggestion to make sure you have all the updates for your OS.


I'm sorry; I read it but forgot to reply in my exasperation.  
I do have the security updates, and just went over to the update site to assure that, but I do have some non-priority software updates that I have not installed. See Attached.

Although I am anxious to solve this, I am a bit overwhelmed  , so will take my time reading over your post regarding re-downloading and will return in a day or so, or when possible.

When I am at the Sony site, how exactly do I download the exe file?
Should I try right-click to _save link as_ or something else?
I recall having to do that with some music files. I think. 
I've just been left-clicking the download button link (without download taxi), and Firefox announces that the download is complete and there it is on the desktop.



> It sounds to me like the problem is with the computer.


*does a happy dance that it's NOT the user* 

I hope it's not an unsolvable problem, and I know I have the buy-a-reader option, I'd just prefer to get the computer sorted, if possible.

Thanks very much for your help and I'll reply when I can.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You downloaded the driver folder from Sony just fine. It will work as well from the desktop as from your file system. That isn&#8217;t the problem.

When you select the download and get the File Download dialog box and select Save the top box in the next box is labeled &#8220;Save In&#8221;. The little triangle to the right takes you to your file system. You can send it anywhere you want on the computer.

I made a folder in my Download folder and named it for the Sony Driver download. You can see how I selected it in the Save dialog box.

I usually save the web page with a description or instructions to the same folder. I download a lot of stuff and like to know what it is if the folder name doesn&#8217;t ring a bell.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Do you by chance know the make and model of your motherboard my dear? there may well be a "chipset" update to resolve this problem.
Looking at the picture of your device manager there does appear to be a driver relating to your camera but it has a yellow "!" beside it, so I would assume you have downloaded and installed correctly.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Hiya, Bob 

Excellent timing as I just swung by for lunch. 

From reading the CD, it's an ASUS NVIDIAnForce2 series Rev 44.07

from Belarc:
*Main Circuit Board b*
Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7N8X-X REV 2.xx
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS A7N8X-X ACPI BIOS Rev 1006 08/19/2003

I have to return to work but will look for any replies, tonight.

Thanks bunches :up:


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

OK I found a few bits but im reluctant to get you to try anything just in case it all goes belly up 
However have you tried this.
Right click and delete the driver in device manager with the yellow "!" beside it.........leave the camera powered on and plugged into the PC via the USB wire.........put the motherboard utility CD in the PC and reboot........when/if the PC finds the camera and asks for the driver point it to the CD drive that you have motherboard utility CD in, and see what happens.
By the way according to the user manual for your motherboard it is USB2 compliant.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank you, Bob 

I did as I _think_ you told me: "point"= find and click on the Mother Board CD when attempting to have the SonyUSB reinstall the driver? 

In any case, that's what I did and here are the 2 screen shots, showing the same result as previously. 

I wonder how long one should wait (per the camera's manual that states, plug in, turn on camera and ensure it's showing USB Normal .... and "wait for a while".
It says something about making sure the batteries are fully charged, and they are as indicated on the camera screen, but maybe I need to buy a fresh set ... or something. 

I'll be back tomorrow to see if you or anyone has any more ideas. Thanks. :up:


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

MightyQueenC said:


> ....
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow to see if you or anyone has any more ideas. Thanks. :up:


*not surprised at no replies* 

Update:

Tech dude could not figure computer's camera issue out after wasting 5 hours on it, so I bought a SanDisk USB 2.0 5-in-one reader/writer and another 1 Gig memory card. The computer spotted the new hardware immediately and I've uploaded a bunch of photos with no problems whatsoever.

Marking the puppy solved even though it isn't. 
Stoopid computer.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi
Well I had a few ideas but like I said I didn't want to be responsible for turning your PC into a "door stop"  I did find some updated drivers for your motherboard at the ASUS website but didn't see any reference to USB........anyway "tech dude" probably tried that to no avail.  
I find Sony always make it hard for anybody to just simply use there equipment, if it works first go then great but if not then it usually means problems.......they are so obsessed with people rippng them off.
I have both a Sony and a Kodak and have never used any kind of docking device or cable with either so don't feel you have failed..............

Later.
Bob.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Sista


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

bonzobob999 said:


> Hi
> Well I had a few ideas but like I said I didn't want to be responsible for turning your PC into a "door stop"  I did find some updated drivers for your motherboard at the ASUS website but didn't see any reference to USB........anyway "tech dude" probably tried that to no avail.
> I find Sony always make it hard for anybody to just simply use there equipment, if it works first go then great but if not then it usually means problems.......they are so obsessed with people rippng them off.
> I have both a Sony and a Kodak and have never used any kind of docking device or cable with either so don't feel you have failed..............
> ...


Thanks, Bob. I have plenty of doorstops. 

I don't fail; things and peeps fail me.  

I must say, it was mildly entertaining to watch while the tech dude went round and round.
I even had him look here and he followed the instructions as well. 
LOL It musta sucked to be not-so-super tech dude that day, I'm sure. 
I wonder how he'll do with my other comp ...

Thanks, Sista ... Kitt-in-da-box is ready to roll. 










Thanks again for everyone's help. :up:


----------

